# station d'accueil pour ipod touch



## amonet (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, Bonsoir,

je me permets de venir à vous pour avoir une aide dans ma recherche de station d'accueil pour mon ipod touch.

j'ai actuellement une vieille chaine hifi phillips, qui me sert de radio et qui me reveille donc au son de la radio étant donné que le plateau cd déconne un max et que les cassettes c'est un peu depassé...

donc comme jai depuis le début d'année cet ipod, je cherche une station d'accueil pour remplacer la chaine.

critères : qui fait radio, qui fait réveil que ce soit au son de la radio ou au son de chansons de l'ipod, avec télécommande, un son assez raisonnable.

la priorité sur ceux là apres s'il y a plus pourquoi pas mais deja qui fasse radio reveil en captant super ca serai le top du top

budget on va dire en dessous de 150 ca devrai deja etre pas mal non ?

jai regardé sur les sites darty, fnac etc

mais je my perd dans tout ce qu'il y a

notamment il y a des stations qui font radio fm 
et d'autres précisés radio numérique fm

la différence ?

parce que perso là ma chaine hifi c'est un peu la lute pour capter la radio, obligé de lui brancher une espece d'antenne de tv intérieure avec 2 branches à bouger pour capter et c'est lourd

donc sil y a un systeme, une option pour capter la radio nickel sur station d'accueil je suis preneuse...

parce que quand j'ai demandé à darty à une vendeuse la différence entre radio numérique et pas précisé numérique, elle me sort que numérique c'est parce qu'il y a un ecran pour chercher les stations alors que pas numérique c'est avec une molette... sérieu là ???

et puis d'apres elle, toutes les stations ne sont pas compatible ipod touch. certaines ca va etre un petit support et l'ipod touch s'accrochera pas dedans.

voilà s'il y a donc des ames charitables pour m'aider 

merci


----------



## Oizo (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Alors radio numérique FM c'est effectivement avec recherche numérique (donc affichage des fréquences sur l'écran, possibilité de mettre des stations en mémoire dans la plupart des cas), et pour les non numériques, donc analogiques, c'est recherche manuelle avec molette, mais sur des stations d'accueil pour iPod c'est très rare, dans la majorité des cas c'est du numérique.

Pour écouter la radio FM, si tu es dans un endroit où la réception est difficile, les stations d'accueil vont malheureusement faire moins bien que ta chaîne hifi, car avec le petit fil qui sert d'antenne tu ne vas pas capter grand chose... Essaye de voir pour une station d'accueil avec antenne télescopique, ou mieux, avec une entrée antenne sur laquelle tu pourras brancher celle que tu utilises pour ta chaîne.

Sinon il y a toujours la possibilité d'écouter les radios par le net avec l'iPod...

Je n'ai vu aucune station qui n'était pas compatible avec un iPod Touch !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2011)

Perso, pour écouter la radio sur mon iPhone, j'utilise l'application Radio Podcast (gratuite).

Chez moi, ça marche en wi-fi car j'ai un réseau wi-fi mais je pourrais tout aussi bien utiliser le réseau 3G.

En revanche, avec un iPod Touch, le réseau wi-fi est indispensable. Donc il faut en avoir un sous la main.

Après, comme station d'accueil qui fasse radio-réveil (qui est, si j'ai bien compris, ce que tu cherches), j'ai un iA5 de iHome.


----------



## amonet (25 Juillet 2011)

bonjour,

je passe vour tenir au courant sur mes recherches.

après pas mal d'investigations sur le net, j'ai fini par trouver quelque chose

c'est pas une station d'accueil mais une radio

c'est la Sensia de la marque Pure

donc niveau radio je suis plutôt servie puiqu'elle fait radio fm, radio numérique terreste quand on l'aura en france, et radio par wifi, elle fait réveil par ces radios, par son (comme son d'oiseau, son de la mer etc) et pas auxiliaire.

du coup avec ça j'ai ajouté l'enceinte i-10 de la meme marque pour y relier mon ipod touch 4g.

mais c'est là que ca recoince, une fois l'enceinte bien branché sur secteur et à la sensia et que le touch est dessus allumé bah rien ne passe, la télécommande reagit pas, le touch recharge pas rien.
mais comme dans la boite de l'i-10 ya 9 adaptateurs et que pour touch c'est 1g et 2g... mon 4g doit pas passer dedans je pense.

donc je vais surement etre bonne pour echanger l'i-10 contre l'i-20 qui a l'air compatible au vu du manuel sur leur site.

a moins que je me trouve moi meme un adaptateur touch 4g pour l'i-10 mais si j'en trouve un est ce que c'est universel et que ca rentrerai dans l'i-10...
jai vu sur apple store yen a des adaptateurs touch 4g blanc mais je sais pas si ca irai...

voilà pour les dernieres nouvelles

je poursuis les recherches sur ce petit soucis.


----------

